# T & T (tv and tea) :)



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

So, I'm not British but I do *love* Twinings tea and the BBC. :cheer2: 
I've recently moved to Spain and wanted to ask about 2 things. 

1) Where do you buy twinings? I'm doing it at twinings.co.uk but not sure if it's the cheaper place to.. you can't find much variety at supermarkets..

2) Is there a BBC "app" for Smart tv´s, I don't like youtube..

Thanks in advance 

***stay warm***
:tea:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

clarayana said:


> So, I'm not British but I do *love* Twinings tea and the BBC. :cheer2:
> I've recently moved to Spain and wanted to ask about 2 things.
> 
> 1) Where do you buy twinings? I'm doing it at twinings.co.uk but not sure if it's the cheaper place to.. you can't find much variety at supermarkets..
> ...


I buy PG tips from Carrefour because they have decaf which unfortunately is the only thing I can drink now. Even the fumes from caffeinated drinks will keep me up at night. They also have normal PG tips and Tetleys. A lot of British people enthuse over the coffee available here so maybe after time you'll adjust.
We still have an old type tv so can't help you with smart viewing. Most people I know tend to download from internet though and very few people actually watch tv.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

clarayana said:


> 2) Is there a BBC "app" for Smart tv´s, I don't like youtube..


Yes...but no.

The BBC is intended for viewing in the UK only, and so official apps on smart tvs will filter out users trying to access them from non un "internet ip addresses".

You can try and get around these using a VPN or SmarDNS service, which makes it look like you are connecting to the internet from within the UK... but broadcasters are catching up and have started to block these...

You can watch things from BBC.com, their commercial arm....

Or a third party service like filmon.... or a paid iptv service ( such as IPTV in Spain - IPTV Costa Blanca - The Sat and PC Guy - others are available - for balance!!)

or you can get a satellite dish and watch them direct from the broadcasters that way instead....


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I buy PG tips from Carrefour because they have decaf which unfortunately is the only thing I can drink now. Even the fumes from caffeinated drinks will keep me up at night. They also have normal PG tips and Tetleys. A lot of British people enthuse over the coffee available here so maybe after time you'll adjust.
> We still have an old type tv so can't help you with smart viewing. Most people I know tend to download from internet though and very few people actually watch tv.


I'll have to try them then.. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

sat said:


> Yes...but no.
> 
> The BBC is intended for viewing in the UK only, and so official apps on smart tvs will filter out users trying to access them from non un "internet ip addresses".
> 
> ...


Oh well, I'll have to watch it online then.. 
 
Thanks!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Decaf tea or coffee are drinks of the devil.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Decaf tea or coffee are drinks of the devil.


Yes, the poor devils who can't sleep at night


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

clarayana said:


> Oh well, I'll have to watch it online then..
> 
> Thanks!


You can still watch it on your TV. A smart TV will work (just download the FilmOn app), or you can buy a decoder box that connects your regular TV to the internet. You can also get a device called a Chromecast (?) which wirelessly casts what is on your phone or tablet to the TV set. It costs about €30. You do need a decent download speed though, at least 4 Mbps for HD streaming.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> You can still watch it on your TV. A smart TV will work (just download the FilmOn app), or you can buy a decoder box that connects your regular TV to the internet. You can also get a device called a Chromecast (?) which wirelessly casts what is on your phone or tablet to the TV set. It costs about €30. You do need a decent download speed though, at least 4 Mbps for HD streaming.


So Chromecast works here?? That's great! 
Back in argentina chromecast and amazon firestick didin't work  :faint2:

Gracias


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

clarayana said:


> So Chromecast works here?? That's great!
> Back in argentina chromecast and amazon firestick didin't work  :faint2:
> 
> Gracias


chromecast will work anywhere....but the content you are trying to cast may be subject to geoblocking restrictions based on where you are and what content you are trying to cast.
Same goes for firestick... it will only provide you with the content amazon have the rights to for that country....which come december will be a lot more than now in a lot more countries


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

sat said:


> chromecast will work anywhere....but the content you are trying to cast may be subject to geoblocking restrictions based on where you are and what content you are trying to cast.
> Same goes for firestick... it will only provide you with the content amazon have the rights to for that country....which come december will be a lot more than now in a lot more countries


Yeah, that was the problem..  
Now I have to decide which one to get


----------

